# What is wrong with my squats!



## Keenam (Jan 24, 2010)

I am really struggling to increase the weight I can squat. I train legs once a week and the lifts are definitely not increasing in line with other progress. Grateful for suggestion. I do find low rep high weights feels ineffective as while I reach failure in terms of being able to push out another rep I don't feel like I have trained the muscle group well. Grateful for suggestions I am considering several options

1. Add more cardio, is it a fitness issue?

2. Include another leg day working low reps high weight on. Tuesday and high rep med/low weight on a Friday.

Form seems to be ok and I do try to focus on this.

Grateful for any tips or suggestions or experience of other people.


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

A lot of people may not agree with this, but try legs twice maybe.

http://www.simplyshredded.com/mega-feature-layne-norton-training-series-full-powerhypertrophy-routine-updated-2011.html

This is a really good routine, the volume is a little on the high side so you might want to tweak it to what suits you. I've found since doing it my squats have improved a lot, with doing it twice a week its easier to become more flexible and better at the movement. My legs dont really seem to respond well to being hammered to the point of not being able to walk once a week either.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2012)

Try switching to lower weight more reps, strict for a month. Then swap back, change will keep your body guessing and hopefully spurge some changes on.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Without seeing you squat its not really possible to answer


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

MattGriff said:


> Without seeing you squat its not really possible to answer


 :thumbup1:


----------



## RocoElBurn (May 31, 2010)

As above, post vid. BTW- I used to feel the same but now hit squats less and am improving more than I have previously. It's contrasting to other suggestions and against your findings that low reps didn't help, but I now squat once every 9/10 days and do 3 warm up sets of 5 reps ascending in weight then 3x5 at max weight. I aim for max reps on last set and aim weekly to beat max set and move up weight when progress suggests to do so (sometimes just more weight on 3rd set/ramping until all heavy sets are up etc...). Is working at the mo for me. I do little to no assistance work either. Sometimes some sldl/deads/rack pulls but not often.


----------



## MDMazing (Mar 28, 2012)

What do you currently do for squats?

Rep range, routine etc?

Generally if you wanna push the weight up on your squat you want to be working 3-5 rep range and heavy.

Take a look at the myriad of squatting information videos especially





 series by Matt Wenning.

Where do you lose the rep in the squat? coming out the hole, in the middle etc?

Look at your assistance work too; think about doing box squats, squats from the pins, glute ham raises, hyper and reverse hyperextensions, good mornings, stiff legged deadlifts

but as said - video is required to determine technique issues.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

You need to learn how to squat. Then how to train properly


----------



## lankyprestonian (Feb 29, 2012)

As above really; a vid of your technique would be best

Squats can be an exercise that is hard to master at times; some people are born to squat whereas other have to learn and learn hard (i.e. ME)!

I've squatted over 300kg with just a belt (no fancy suits or knee wraps etc...)but it took me YEARS to get there and years of hard graft etc...

Starting with lighter reps to get your technique is paramount as it learning how your body wants to squat and then rectifying any issues there (i.e. knees bowing in, feet not wide enough, not dropping deep enough into the squat, back bending too much etc)

This is worth watching:





 & so is this: 




 IGNORE THE WEIGHT MISHA IS LIFTING; FOCUS ON HIS SUPERB FORM!

People also tend to forget that squats are an ALL body exercise; not just legs. They're A LOT about glutes, hamstrings and hips as well (in most cases more than quads). Without a solid core (i.e. stomach and hips/glutes) your squats will suffer


----------



## Keenam (Jan 24, 2010)

Thank you all. Back to the beginning and check my form. Bloke who runs my gym competes and does pt so will book focussing on legs to make sure form is spot on. I will also be changing my footware as my trainers do throw me forward onto my toes a little and it would be good to have everything make it easier rather than harder!


----------



## pirus (Sep 22, 2010)

http://madcow.hostzi.com/5x5_Program/Linear_5x5.htm

Try this one


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

You are not trying hard enough, after a squatting session you should struggle to walk out the gym door.

I always use heavy weight and low reps and after enough hard sets, trust me your stuffed.

So saying it doesn't feel like you have trained them probably means you haven't.


----------



## Keenam (Jan 24, 2010)

Dezw said:


> You are not trying hard enough, after a squatting session you should struggle to walk out the gym door.
> 
> I always use heavy weight and low reps and after enough hard sets, trust me your stuffed.
> 
> So saying it doesn't feel like you have trained them probably means you haven't.


How many hard sets is enough? if I have been out of training for a couple of weeks then I will get this feeling in the first week and no matter what I do after that I don't get it again. That even includes jumping from heavy weight low reps to light weight high reps and vice versa. Instead I simply reach failure I.e. physically stop. Even pyramiding the weight doesn't prevent this or change the way my body reacts!


----------



## Flamingo (Mar 30, 2012)

Mate, when you come out of the squat are you pushing with your glutes, quad, hams or are you pushing from your lower back??

Not possible to max legs out to exaustion and walk out of gym easily, it sounds like your technique might be out.

Try this:

Barbell squats: 4x6

Dunbell squats: 4x6

Lunges: 4x6 each leg

Leg/ham pulls: 4x6

Single leg/ham pulls: 4x6 each leg

Leg extensions: 4x6

Single leg extensions: 4x6 each leg

Seated squats/press: 4x6

Hyperextensions: 4x12

Now go to the running machine and sprint until you fall over.

If you can still walk then you're not using enough weight.

Seated squats/press on the machine will rule out poor technique and using your lower back to lift.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Flamingo said:


> Try this:
> 
> Barbell squats: 4x6
> 
> ...


OP don't try this it is probably the largest pile of **** gravy I have seen in a while.

Get a vid of your squat up for a proper critique - then when those are sorted form wise they get hammered.

You nead to learn to squat correctly and then how to train correctly.


----------

